# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγη κοκατιλ

## alkisti

μηπως ξερει κανεις ποσες ωρες κανει το μωρο να βγει απο το αυγο ενω εχει κανει τρυπα ? γιατι ενα κοκατιλομωρο μου το εκανε αυτο ! και δεν εχει βγει ακομα (απο τις δεκα το πρωι)   :eek:   ::

----------


## artis

νομιζω δεν εχει σημασια εξαρταται απο μωρο αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουροσ

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Κοίτα δεν είναι κάτι σταθερώ αλλά αφου έχουν περάσει τόσες λωρες , πυστευώ οτι αν το βγάλεις εσύ απο μέσα (αν είναι στις μέρες φυσικά οπου θα έσκαγε) περισσότερο καλό παρά κακό θα του κάνεις .
Αν έχει τελιώσει η τροφή η οποία βρείσκεται μέσα στο αυγό δεν θα μπορεί να φάει μιας και οι γονείς του δεν μπορούν να το ταΐσουν απο έξω !

Βέβαια περίμενε να σου πουν και οι άλλοι τη γνώμη τους .
Εγώ στο είπα γιατί έχω χάσει νεοσσούς οπου δεν μπορούσαν να βγούν και είχε τελιώσει η τροφή που συνδέεται με το νεοσσό στο αυγό !

----------


## alkisti

ευχαριστω παιδια τωρα ειναι ολα ενταξει εσκασε ! τελειως ομως ! εβαλα ενα βρεμενο σεντονι στο κλουβι για να δημιουργηθει υγρασια και να σκασει , επειδη τα εχω στο μπαλκονι [να πω και ενα ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια του φωτη (fotis_k)]  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Να προσθέσω οτι αν τα αυγά είναι έτιμα για να σκάσουν , μπορείτε να τα βάλεται σε χλιαρό νερό και αν κουνιούντε είναι ζωντανά .
Επίσεις αυτό κάνει το αυγό πιο εύκολο στο να σπάσει λόγω της υγρασίας ...

----------


## michael

μπραβο αλκιστη!!!τελικα τι ωρα βγηκε τελιως?

----------


## alkisti

στις 9 και κατι !!!!   ::

----------


## fotis_k

> Να προσθέσω οτι αν τα αυγά είναι έτιμα για να σκάσουν , μπορείτε να τα βάλεται σε χλιαρό νερό και αν κουνιούντε είναι ζωντανά .
> Επίσεις αυτό κάνει το αυγό πιο εύκολο στο να σπάσει λόγω της υγρασίας ...


Αυτο που λες μπορει να ειναι καταστροφικο για τον νεοσσο.Μου το ειχαν πει κι εμενα παλαιοτερα και το εκανα και το μονο που καταφερα ειναι να χασω 2 νεοσσους.Αν η θερμοκρασια του νερου ειναι διαφορετικη απο αυτη του νεοσσου τοτε ο νεοσσος θα πεθανει απο την αποτομη αλλαγη η θα κλεισουν οι ποροι του αυγου και δεν θα μπορει να αναπνευσει.Υπαρχουν κι αλλοι τροποι για να δημιουργησουμε την υγρασια που χρειαζεται.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί , δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει και μάλλον κακός παρέλειψα να το γράψω . Έχω διαβάσει οτι έστω και λίγες σταγόνες νερό μπορεί να αποβούν μιραίες , αλλά μετά είδα κάποια βίντεο στο YouTube και άλλαξα γνώμη .
Δεν το δοκίμασα βέβαια ποτέ αλλά μου προκαλεί περιέργια το πως τα κατάφεραν οι νεοσσοι στο βίντεο   ::  !
Πώς γίνεται να βρείκαν όμως την ακρειβή θερμοκρασία του νεοσσού ? 

Ευτιχώς που μου το διευκρίνησες για να μην την πατίσω κι εγώ .

----------


## vagelis76

> Ναί , δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει και μάλλον κακός παρέλειψα να το γράψω . Έχω διαβάσει οτι έστω και λίγες σταγόνες νερό μπορεί να αποβούν μιραίες , αλλά μετά είδα κάποια βίντεο στο YouTube και άλλαξα γνώμη .
> Δεν το δοκίμασα βέβαια ποτέ αλλά μου προκαλεί περιέργια το πως τα κατάφεραν οι νεοσσοι στο βίντεο   !
> Πώς γίνεται να βρείκαν όμως την ακρειβή θερμοκρασία του νεοσσού ? 
> 
> Ευτιχώς που μου το διευκρίνησες για να μην την πατίσω κι εγώ .


Θα έλεγα να είμαστε πιο προσεκτικοί σε αυτά που λέμε και προτείνουμε.Κάποιες φορές μπορεί να ακολουθήσουμε αυτό που θα μας πούν χωρίς 2η σκέψη ,γιατί μας καταλαμβάνει το άγχος και η απειρία μας.Γι αυτό λοιπόν το σωστό για εμένα είναι να μιλάει η εμπειρία.

με το καλό και στα υπόλοιπα Αλκιστη!!!!

----------


## alkisti

ετσι ?

----------


## Niva2gr

Εμένα μου φαίνεται σωστό. Μόνο έχε το νου σου γιατί μάλλον η μάνα του θα το μασουλήσει και θα το βγάλει. Όμως, όσο μείνει επάνω του καλό θα είναι.

----------


## alkisti

μονο υπαρχει ενα προβληματακι , πεφτει συνεχεια ανασκελα   :: 
πως μπορω να το βοηθησω ? 

περιμενω τις απαντισεις σας   :Happy:

----------


## alkisti

εκτος απο αυτο με το ανασκελα και δεν μπορει να σηκωθει , (πως μπορω να το βοηθησω ?) 

επισης , ποτε θα το βγαλουμε αυτο ???? (γιατι το λυπαμε το καημενο)

----------


## Niva2gr

Συνήθως χρειάζεται να μείνει επάνω του απο δύο εβδομάδες ως ένα μήνα. Φυσικά πρέπει να το αλλάζουμε ανά διαστήματα, όταν λερώνεται πολύ.

----------


## fotis_k

Αλκηστη δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει ποτε κατι αντιστοιχο αλλα μου φαινεται οτι εχεις βαλει πολυ σφουγγαρακι.Προσπαθησε να το κοψεις λιγο περιμετρικα ωστε να μην εχει τοσο βαρος και ισως μετα να μπορει να σταθει κανονικα.

*Νομιζω παντως οτι του το εχεις τοποθετησει πολυ καλα.

----------


## Niva2gr

Βρήκα ένα πολύ καλό σχετικό άρθρο! Θα μεταφράσω τα πιο σημαντικά:
" (για τα splayed legs) είναι μιά κατάσταση που παρατηρείται σε πολλά άλλα είδη πουλιών και ζώων και προκαλείται απο έλλειψη ασβεστίου στο θηλυκό, ή απο ανικανότητά του να το απορροφήσει.... Είναι απαραίτητη καί η βιταμινη D3 που βοηθάει στην απορρόφηση ασβεστίου.
Το πιο πρώιμο σημάδι για το σύνδρομο των "στραβών ποδιών" είναι ο σκοτεινός κόκκινος αποχρωματισμός του γονάτου που παρατηρείται την 5η-6η μέρα ζωής. Αμέσως μετά καί τα δύο γόνατα, καί η άρθρωση του ισχύου αποχρωματίζονται.* Τότε ο νεοσσός γυρνάει και παραμένει ξαπλωμένος στην πλάτη του, και παραμένει υπανάπτυκτος.* Αν παρατηρηθεί πριν τη 10η μέρα ζωής το πρόβλημα συνήθως λύνεται με την προσθήκη διαλύματος ασβεστίου στην τροφή του νεοσσού. The problem birds are those not noticed until 10 days or older. Μετά τις 10 μέρες, η θεραπεία με το ασβέστιο συνεχίζεται, αλλά ακόμα χρειάζεται και το δέσιμο των ποδιών του πουλιού. Το πουλί θα διαμαρτύρεται έντονα στην αρχή, αλλά γρήγορα θα συνηθίσει και θα μάθει να κινείται έτσι."

Αυτά τα αποσπάσματα είναι απο ένα άρθρο σχετικό με τα splayed legs σε budgerigars. Αξίζει να το διαβάσετε:

http://www.bcv.asn.au/Splayed.html

----------


## alkisti

αν τρωνε και τα δυο πειραζει ? δηλαδη αν τρωει και αυτο που δεν εχει προβλημα θα παθει τιποτα ?

----------


## Niva2gr

Όχι καλέ, δεν πειράζει! Καλό θα του κάνει!

----------


## alkisti

λοιπον μολις εφαγαν , και τωρα παρατηρησα οτι βγαζουν τα "καλαμακια" του λοφιου   ::  

να και μια φωτογραφια απο το μεγαλο (το μικρο δεν το εβγαλα γιατι δεν θελω να το ταλαιπορω) (εκει με το βελος ειναι τα "καλαμακια" , εχει πιο πολλα αλλα δεν φαινονται στη φωτο)

----------


## Windsa

Δεν μας έβαλες φωτό πως κάθεται στη φωλια... δηλαδή ποσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα έχει? 

Το Splayed Legs πρόβλημα μπορεί να προκαλούνε κι οι ίδιοι οι γονείς. Αν κάθονται πολύ σφιχτά πάνω στα μωρά και τα πιέζουν με το βάρος τους. (συνήθως είναι τα πουλια που είναι στεναχωρημένα, συνεχεια φοβούνται και έτσι προστατεύουν τα μωρά). Επίσης το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται στη περίπτωση αν έχεις βάλει λίγο πριονίδι στη φωλιά και το πάτωμα γλιστράει, ή το πριονίδι είναι πολύ ψιλό.

Τώρα με το σφουγγαράκι έκανες πολύ σωστά, όμως είναι λίγο τεράστιο. Αν μπορείς κάνει το ίδιο όμως όσο μπορείς πιο μικρό. Φρόντισε οι τρύπες στο σφουγγαράκι να μη πιέζουν τα ποδαράκια του μωρού.
Το σφουγγαράκι πρέπει να είναι ψιλά στα πόδια (έτσι όπως το έβαλες) πρόσεχε να μη κατεβεί κάτω.

Το σφουγγάρι πρέπει να το βγάζεις κάθε 3-4 μέρες και να τσεκάρεις τη κατάσταση. Πιστεύω λίγο-πολύ σε 10 μέρες θα διορθωθεί. Αν το είχες ανακαλύψει νωρίτερα θα έφτανε και 5-7 μέρες. 

Το μωρό αυτό λογικά θα πειράζουν οι γονείς. Θα προσπαθούν τα βγάλουν το σφουγγαράκι κι έτσι ίσος θα τραυματιστεί το μωρό. Θα σου πρότεινα να το ταΐζεις αποκλειστικά εσύ. 

Πρόσεχε να μη πέφτει ανάσκελα -μπορεί να πνιγει....πρέπει να του φτιάξεις μια στενή μαλακή φωλίτσα με καθαρές πετσέτες (χαρτοπετσέτες) έτσι ώστε να μην πέφτει.

Η θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος πρέπει να είναι 30-32 βαθμούς, χωρίς απότομες αλλαγές και ρεύματα.
------------
Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου. Αυτό θα έκανα.

----------


## Windsa

Μωρό Cockatiel 14 ημερες.

Πιστεύω είσαι στα όρια, και δεν χρεάζεται να ανησυχείς για το αν αργούν στην ανάπτυξη ή οχι.
Φρόντισε να είναι σωστή η θερμοκρασία, φαγητό και καθαριότητα τους.

Αν ταΐζεις μωρά μονο εσύ με κρέμα δεν χρειάζεται καθόλου βιταμίνες και συμπληρώματα. Τα κάνεις υπερβιταμίνωση.
-------------
Πάλι η γνώμη μου είναι. Εσύ αποφασίζεις τι να κανεις.

----------


## alkisti

το πηρα τωρα , το εβαλα στη γωνια του "κουτιου" και εβαλα ενα κουτακι απο σκουλαρικια , μαλακο , τυλιγμενο με χαρτι κουζινας , 
λες ετσι να μην πεσει , τωρα που το βλεπω δεν εχει πεσει ακομα

----------


## Windsa

Δεν ξέρω Άλκη τι κουτάκι έχεις, δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω. 
Για τώρα μπορείς να το βάλεις σε ένα πλαστικό κουτάκι της Φέτας 400 gr. που πουλάνε στα σούπερ market (αυτό μου ήρθε στο μυαλό) ...θα βάλεις μέσα χαρτοπετσέτες, να το κανεις μαλακό.  Έτσι θα μπρεί να κουνηθεί λίγο όμως δεν θα πέσει.

----------


## alkisti

δεν το εχω βαλει μεσα σε κουτι απο σκουλαρικια ,απλα του εβαλα αυτο για να ακουμπαει το κεφαλακι του , 

το κοτι της φετας να το εχω μεσα στο κουτι ? (μεταφορας)

----------


## alkisti

λοιπον το μεγαλο ειναι 33 γραμμαρια και το μικρο 27 με το σφουγγαρακι οποτε γυρω στα 26 (?)
 ::

----------


## Antigoni87

::   ::   ::   Μπράβο Άλκηστη!!!!!! Μεγάλη πρόοδος, και αυτή χάρη στο τάισμά σου!!! Να ζήσουν και να παχύνουν κι άλλο!

----------


## vagelis76

> λοιπον το μεγαλο ειναι 33 γραμμαρια και το μικρο 27 με το σφουγγαρακι οποτε γυρω στα 26 (?)


Συνέχισε έτσι μικρή κοκατιλομανούλα και όλα θα πάνε καλά!!!!!!!!!!!
Θέλουμε συναισθήματα που νιώθεις από τη φροντίδα των μωρών και περισσότερο από εκείνο που έχει την ανωμαλία στα ποδαράκια...

----------


## alkisti

το μικρο που τωρα φοραει το σφουγγαρακι , παλια δεν ζητουσε φαει , δηλαδη δεν φοναζε , αλλα ανοιγε απλα το στομα του , ενω τωρα ανοιγει το στομα του και κανει κατι μικρες φωνουλες , και νομιζω οτι αρχιζει να συνηθιζει το σφουγγαρακι , και αρχιζει και βγαζει λοφιο , το μεγαλο κανει ενα θωρηβο ... μμμ... τι να σου πω , ειναι λιγο εκνευριστηκο , κανει οπως ενα χαμστερ φοβατε σαν να το χτηπησε ρευμα , οσοι εχουν/ειχαν χαμστερ νομιζω καταλαβαινουν , ή οσοι εχουν/ειχαν κοκατιλομωρο , βγαζει τωρα μαυρα ("καλαμακια") στις φτερουγες εχει μαυρισει , στο λαιμο και εχουν αρχιζει να γκριζιζουν τα ποδαρακια του 

ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη , μονο αυτο νιωθω , νομιζω 

 ::

----------


## alkisti

πριν λιγο , αποχαιρετησαμε το μικρουλι μας , εγω και το αδερφακι του , και σε λιγο ο Gary ( το κοκατιλομωρο ) θα φαει   :Happy:

----------


## Niva2gr

Τα μωρά της Άλκηστης είναι απο τα πιο τυχερά μωρά! Ε, λοιπόν, η Άλκηστη αποχαιρέτησε το μικρό κοκκινομάτικο, και το υποδέχτηκα εγώ! 
Σήμερα επισκέφτηκα με την Αντιγόνη το σπίτι της Άλκηστης με σκοπό να πάρω το μικρό κοκατιλάκι! Η Αλκηστούλα μας είναι ένα πολύ καλό και υπεύθυνο κοριτσάκι. Έχει μία μαμά και έναν μπαμπά που είναι υπέροχοι άνθρωποι, αγαπάνε πολύ τα ζώα τους, και στηρίζουν την κόρη τους. Όλα τα πουλάκια τους έχουν ζωή χαρισάμενη!

Στο διά ταύτα: Τα μικρά έχουν κάνει άλματα σε ανάπτυξη απο τότε που τα ανέλαβε η Άλκηστη! Το μεγαλύτερο απο τα δύο μάλιστα διεκδικεί πολύ έντονα το φαϊ του, αφού σηκώνεται στα δύο πόδια του και τεντώνει όσο μπορεί το σωματάκι του όταν βλέπει σύριγγα!
Το μικρότερο είναι μαχητής! Βγάζει φωνούλες, τρώει με πολλή όρεξη, προσπαθεί να περπατήσει και μασουλάει τα χαρτιά!

Για όλα τα υπόλοιπα, όπως φωτογραφίες, βίντεο με την πρώτη μου προσπάθεια ταϊσματος, και το όνομα του μωρού, θα ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα αργότερα!

----------


## alkisti

μπορει να φανουν χρησιμα σε εσενα μαρια και για οποιον ενδιαφερεται 

http://www.tieltreasures.com/babygallery.htm    <------- εδω βρισκω απο τις φωτογραφιες τη βιολογικη ηλικια 

http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/handfeeding.html    <------- βρισκω απο τον δευτρο πινακα το ποσο και ποτε να τα ταιζω

----------


## Antigoni87

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω, Μαρία!
Με εντυπωσίασαν τα κλουβιά της Άλκηστης, το πόσο περιποιημένα ήταν όλα τα πουλάκια, με τα παιχνίδια τους και τις σπέσιαλ πατήθρες τους, γενικώς χαρούμενα και προσεγμένα  ::  !
Γνωρίσαμε σήμερα μια οικογένεια η οποία αγαπάει πολύ τα ζωάκια που φροντίζει, και αυτό κάνει μπαμ. Και η Άλκηστη, ειδικά για την ηλικία της, έχει κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά!  ::  
Μπράβο Αλκηστούλα, και εις ανώτερα!
(Δεν το συζητώ, τα κοκατιλίνια ήταν ο,τι πιο απαλό, χνουδωτό και ροζουλί έχω αγγίξει! Τα πατουσάκια τους ήταν σαν δέρμα μωρού  ::  )

----------


## alkisti

λοιπον σημερα ο Gary εγινε 38 γραμμαρια , και αρχιζει κα μαυριει και το προσωπακι του !!!!!!!!!!!   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Μωρέ, θα γίνει κούκλος! Το μεσημέρι θα ανεβάσω μερικές φωτογραφίες που του τράβηξα εγώ εχτές!

----------


## Niva2gr

Ορίστε και ο Γκάρυ απο τη δική μου φωτογραφική μηχανή!

(αλήθεια, το όνομα το εμπνεύστηκες απο τον Μπομπο Σφουγγαράκη που συζητούσαμε εχτές :winky:

----------


## alkisti

oxι μονη μου το σκεφτικα , το αλλο με το σφουγγαρακη θα μπορεουσες να το ονομασεις ρενια αμα βγει κοριτσι απο το σφουγγαρενια ή μπομπ απο τον μπομπ σφουγγαρακη αλλα ενταξει και το κικο μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## alkisti

τωρα που το ταισα , οταν το εβγαλα και απομακρυνοταν η συρριγγα και αυτο εβγαινε απο το καπακι του κουτιου που το βαζω για να μην φευγει !   :eek:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Είναι μαγκάκι αυτός!

Λοιπόν, εγώ λέω να κλείσουμε εδώ αυτό το θέμα! Άνοιξε ένα καινούριο θέμα για τον Γκάρυ και θα συζητάμε εκεί γι' αυτόν απο εδώ και πέρα!

----------

